# Need Gamers in NoVA/DC/MD area



## Aries_Omega (Mar 7, 2008)

I am looking for gamers to play in an ongoing AD&D 3.5 campaign on Friday afternoons...yes...afternoons. Long story as to way afternoons but yes...afternoons. If you are interested and want to know more of the meat & potatoes PM me.


----------



## MarauderX (Mar 17, 2008)

This may fit my schedule perfectly.  I'm assuming you are in Alexandria.

Feel free to send me a message with more detail:  MarauderX@live.com


----------



## Aries_Omega (Mar 21, 2008)

*An Update*

I posted earlier looking for gamers on a Friday afternoon. I recently had a schedule change and now have off Tuesday and Wednesdays off instead. I need players for a AD&D 3.5 game, set in a homebrew setting. We are more into story and plot development rather then kicking in doors, killing goblins and stealing loot...then asking "hey why are we down here again"?

If you are interested please PM me and we will chit chat.


----------



## SignOtheTimes (Mar 27, 2008)

Not intending to hijack (more like piggyback) on this thread -- I'm looking for players for a Spycraft 2.0 game in the Alexandria area, preferably on Tuesday evenings, though that is possibly flexible depending on other players.



> S-Directive exists -- that's all a junior operative can be
> certain of. Most probably privately believe that it's a black
> division funded with money from the CIA, MI6, possibly even
> someone else, but, truthfully, nothing is certain. That
> ...




If you've read this and are thinking of Alias, The Bourne
Identity, La Femme Nikita, or 24, then you're right on target.


----------



## SignOtheTimes (Apr 4, 2008)

Aries_Omega -- got your PM, sent a reply via email (what with being a non-paid subscriber).  Not sure if you got it (Yahoo can be like that sometimes).


----------



## Aries_Omega (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmm...if you want just email me at AriesOmega at gmail dot com


----------

